# Merging reports



## User (3 Apr 2018)




----------



## srw (4 Apr 2018)

Agreed. Rule number 1 for whistle blowing is that it must be confidential. At the moment it's not. This appears to be a feature of the software, rather than the moderation policy or process.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Apr 2018)

srw said:


> This appears to be a feature of the software, rather than the moderation policy or process


It might be a software feature/bug, but the simple workaround of NOT MERGING REPORTS would stop it occurring.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2018)

There appears to be a glitch and this is the first time that we have been made aware of it. Who else has received these notifications?


----------



## jefmcg (4 Apr 2018)

Saturday morning:


----------



## User10119 (4 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There appears to be a glitch and this is the first time that we have been made aware of it. Who else has received these notifications?


Of course, that is asking people to announce that they have at some point reported posts... 


srw said:


> Rule number 1 for whistle blowing is that it must be confidential.


But yes, I've had similar.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2018)

Right, I shall see if I can find out what is going on and fix it.


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There appears to be a glitch and this is the first time that we have been made aware of it. Who else has received these notifications?


I have. I used the "Contact Us" form to make mods aware of it.


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5203069, member: 45"]It has long been the case. I've had several over the years.[/QUOTE]
I think this is related to the wider problem that mods apparently don't experience the site like us mere mortals do. Do they use the "Report" link on discussions where they are participants or do they just edit shoot?


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> I have. I used the "Contact Us" form to make mods aware of it.


"Contact Us Form" is for contacting the site, not the mods.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> I have. I used the "Contact Us" form to make mods aware of it.


I genuinely have no record of that.



mjr said:


> I think this is related to the wider problem that mods apparently don't experience the site like us mere mortals do. Do they use the "Report" link on discussions where they are participants or do they just edit shoot?


Speculating about what you think we do or don't do isn't helpful. Please don't do that.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (4 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Speculating about what you think we do or don't do isn't helpful. Please don't do that.



Could you slam the door to speculation shut by saying what you do or don't do?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Could you slam the door to speculation shut by saying what you do or don't do?


You wouldn't want that - it would be very long and boring.


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> "Contact Us Form" is for contacting the site, not the mods.


That's not what the link title "Contact the moderators and administrators" on https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/forum-rules.213557/ says it is for, or in the text of the apology messages for mods deleting posts.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> That's not what the link title "Contact the moderators and administrators" on https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/forum-rules.213557/ says it is for, or in the text of the apology messages for mods deleting posts.


The newer post wrong then.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/staff-contact.213850/#post-4674151


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2018)

Right, we know what the problem is and it's something we'll need to ask Shaun about when he's back (hopefully it'll just be a straightforward setting change in the software).

In the meantime we are working around it.


----------

